# Bass Levels



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Hello all,
I have a question on the bass output of my system, as it is, I have trouble getting decent bass levels while watching movies that are broadcast or on DVD, but, when I fire up the tuner or a CD there is more than enough bass, to much at times, I realize that music mixed differently, but is there this much difference? I am running an optical out of my Exp. 8300HD DVR straight to an Onkyo 7.1 HT system, the volumn is wide open, Hmm, writing this all down makes me wonder if my settings are right on my Onkyo,
Thanks for any input!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The bass on any 5.1 signal should actually be more pronounced than on CD or tuner. The dynamic range is quite large on DVD considering the LFE channel. I would check the settings.......

brucek


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Can you confirm that the sub is working while in DD? It COULD be that the sub is turned off while in DOlby Digital but not so for 2 channel stuff.

Another thing I just thought of -- have you calibrated using the test tones on the receiver and a SPL meter?

Just some quick musings..


JCD


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

What ive noticed with my setup is similar. Initially I believed there to be a problem with the setup, but then I realized that the dynamic range on most radio stations is very small compared to a dvd. When I play a dvd, I find that I have to turn it up a bunch because the dialogue is alot quieter than the action scenes, where as on the tuner, the compressed range can be very audible at much lower levels. Initially I found this to be annoying, but then I began to appreciate the dynamic range that a decent dvd can produce. It is also entirely possible that you do infact have a problem with the setup and I am just rambling here. The only thing I can think of that would be wrong is a setting on the onkyo. I know on mine that with the tuner enabled, the reciever does whatever it wants to the lfe and sends it to the sub. Its possible you may need to adjust your lfe levels while the reciever is decoding a dd signal, and then go back to see if it affects the tuner/cd input.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Mongrel,

Looks like it's been over a month now, but I somehow missed this thread...

Is there any possibility that you have an LFE control that's set low? That would reduce your sub output on movies such that you would need to bump up the primary "sub out" control.

Or perhaps there's a two-channel bass level that's set too high? I've seen that as well on preamps, although on my previous one it was only available to apply cuts, not boosts.

When listening to movies vs. two-channel, I don't have to make much change. Sometimes I can tweak the bass a little (usually just a couple dB in one direction or the other). Such changes are usually just necessitatied by the particular mastering job. I don't get a big swing between movies and music.

Maybe you've already got this fixed. I'd like to hear your results.


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Otto said:


> Hey Mongrel,
> 
> Looks like it's been over a month now, but I somehow missed this thread...
> 
> ...


Hey Otto, thanks for chiming in, I did not find an answer to this problem, allthough with my new sub and amp its less of a problem now, I guess I'll chalk it up to a poor receiver, as I've changed cords and settings, but now I have the extra push over the top if I need it, It goes to eleven!


----------

